# Onset of morning sickness? When, exactly?



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

When is the earliest someone could start experiencing morning sickness? I know, I know, I should know; but I want to hear from some others, and I also want to hear from women for whom this experience is a little fresher.

How soon after conception does morning sickness start?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

For me it always started at 5 weeks exactly. But i did have severe hyperemesis though. My sickness lasts until about 20 weeks.


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

Five weeks from conception, or five weeks from your last menstrual period?


----------



## Beth Ann (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lorijds* 
When is the earliest someone could start experiencing morning sickness? I know, I know, I should know; but I want to hear from some others, and I also want to hear from women for whom this experience is a little fresher.

How soon after conception does morning sickness start?

Thanks for the input.

For me it was when I found out I was pregnant, so about 5 weeks. The next morning I felt horrible (the horrible feeling continued day and night for almost 2 1/2 to 3 months).

I have wondered if finding out doesn't trigger it.


----------



## ktmelody (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lorijds* 
Five weeks from conception, or five weeks from your last menstrual period?

5 weeks since LMP. For me that is.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I was nauseous after I got my BFP (actually a bit before but thought it was something else. It really kicked in for me around 6 weeks with this one.


----------



## turnipmama (Oct 29, 2006)

For me it was around 6 weeks LMP.


----------



## herbmama3-7 (Mar 14, 2006)

For me it was 6 weeks since lmp, lasted until 13 weeks.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

At 6wks (4wks after conception).


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I first started feeling sick 10 days past ovulation with my last pregnancy. It wasn't bad sickness, just feeling gaggy. This time, it was about 12 dpo.


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

thanks for the info!


----------



## grneyes328 (Feb 24, 2004)

I was nauseous starting at just shy of 5 weeks, and the real morning sickness with the puking and all started at 6 weeks exactly.


----------



## teeny_bean (Jul 27, 2006)

I think I started feeling super-queasy about five weeks past LMP, or about three weeks after conception. It might have been a half a week or so in either direction, but right around then.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

For both of my pregnancies, my nausea started between 5-6 weeks after LMP, peaked at around 8-9 weeks, and went away between 12-14 weeks. Fun coupla months there.









So...conception-wise
started 3-4 weeks post-conception
peaked 6-7 weeks post-c
abated 10-12 weeks post-c


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

you might never get m/s

Good luck!


----------



## melanie83103 (Jun 23, 2006)

for me, it started about a week after I got my positive preg test, so about 3 weeks (or a little less) after conception.

Melanie


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

For me it started around 6 weeks from LMP, eased around 28 weeks with ds, 24 weeks with dd, and didn't completely go away until after birth.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

It normally starts at 8 weeks for me but this time it started at 6 weeks and has been going strong ever since. I am now 17 weeks uke:


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

I am 7 weeks by the method of last menstrual cycle, and I am feeling it. I think with my last one it was at about 8 wks, and the first one I only had m/s for a week or two, around 8 wks. I am craving meat though and I mostly eat veg... but I trust my body and the baby knows what it wants and i am making some chicken wings right now....


----------



## deethai (Jan 15, 2008)

Week 7 from LMP was the sick week, and it only lasted about a week.

In week 6 and 8 I could feel it a bit but not that it would have bothered me much.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

HG and 4 weeks here.


----------



## crosscat (Mar 18, 2008)

I was 7 weeks when I started feeling nauseated. It was at about 9 nine weeks when I actually started vomiting. At around 11 weeks it began to improve, but I still vomit occasionally now at 13 weeks.

It's different for everyone, I suppose. Some are lucky and don't get any morning sickness, but most have some.


----------



## sirrahved (Apr 7, 2008)

I've had mild waves of nausea since 4wks 4days. Yesterday, 6wks 4days, was the first day I actually "got sick"


----------

